# Car carrier Hoegh Asia ran aground entering Livorno port [ODIN]



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Car carrier Hoegh Asia ran aground entering Livorno port with pilot on board at about 

More...


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

More on this incident:

http://www.maltatoday.com.mt/en/new...aground-off-Livorno-after-Malta-call-20120505


----------

